# New Rhom



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

looking at the OPEFE site, it looks A LOT like the Peru Diamond Highback Rhom on there

he is 8"


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think your right


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a nice rhom, a bit malnourished but I'm sure you'll have that all fixed up in a couple of months.
Great Find
Pete


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It would appear so...

Nice fish.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i've seen a p somewhat like that and it was labelled a xingu!
its nice though


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

vlahos said:


> i've seen a p somewhat like that and it was labelled a xingu!
> its nice though


 I have an Xingu and he looks nothing like it


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

first pic(bad one)i thot it was a xingu but the latter ones are defenetely not


----------

